# An answer from the author on what sort of dog Clifford is



## bladerunner6 (Jun 13, 2010)

I got a wonderfully gracious letter back from Norman Bridwell on what sort of dog Clifford is. To quote:

"Clifford is a mixture of many breeds and the only red dog that I know of. A jar of red paint just happened to be sitting on my desk when I first drew him"


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

very cool, thanks for the info.
Maybe send it into Wikipedia so that they have the correct info.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clifford_the_big_red_dog


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for researching this! Nice of him to respond. 

And just goes to show, wiki has to be taken w/ a grain of salt. I click on the refs sometimes, and even on scientific topics where you'd expect a reference to consist of a journal article, the supposed "references" are often links to other less than trustworthy internet sites as "citations."


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

how cool. i am so impressed!!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

OK. No one tell my kids...


----------



## bladerunner6 (Jun 13, 2010)

madaboutvizslas said:


> OK. No one tell my kids...


I won't tell your kids, but I think the important thing is Clifford is a loyal loving dog.

Oh, and that he is a big, red dog!

What breed he is of secondary importance at best.

Although I will admit that if I had learned he was indeed a V I would have thought that was cute.


----------



## bladerunner6 (Jun 13, 2010)

I have not had the time to learn how to update the Wikipedia.

Could someone link to this thread and please update it?

This information should be more available.

Thanks.


----------

